# Acheter un iPod au canada



## crazy_c0vv (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir

C'est bientôt les fêtes et à cette occasion je voudrais me payer un iPod Touch. Il coûte 199. C'est un peu cher, mais pourquoi pas ? Seulement j'ai un ami au Québec qui revient en France pour Noël. Est-ce qu'il serait intéressant qu'il me prenne un iPod au canada ? Ils sont à 219$ (137, une économie de 60 quand même !) sur le site d'Apple, mais je sais qu'il y a des taxes à ajouter quand on achète en magasin. J'ai plusieurs questions:

-Est ce que c'est légal ? A priori je vois pas pourquoi ce serait illégal ??

-Comment procéder ? Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux que mon pote achète l'iPod et que je le rembourse (avant ou après, peu importe), ou bien je le commande sur le store Canadien, paye avec ma CB et fait livrer chez lui ? Notez bien que j'ai toute confiance en lui.

-Pas de problème de compatibilité, langue ou autre ? Un iPod, c'est un iPod, peut importe le pays, non ?

Merci


----------



## twinworld (4 Décembre 2009)

la question d'achat de matériel informatique à l'étranger a été évoquée des tonnes de fois. C'est toujours les mêmes réponses. 


crazy_c0vv a dit:


> -Est ce que c'est légal ? A priori je vois pas pourquoi ce serait illégal ??


si vous payez les taxes de douanes et la TVA, c'est légal. Mais vous verrez alors que l'achat à l'étranger ne vaut pas vraiment la peine. 



crazy_c0vv a dit:


> -Comment procéder ? Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux que mon pote achète l'iPod et que je le rembourse (avant ou après, peu importe), ou bien je le commande sur le store Canadien, paye avec ma CB et fait livrer chez lui ? Notez bien que j'ai toute confiance en lui.


la différence que vous voyez, c'est que votre ami aille dans un shop Apple pour l'achat ?



crazy_c0vv a dit:


> -Pas de problème de compatibilité, langue ou autre ? Un iPod, c'est un iPod, peut importe le pays, non ?


s'il y a un problème, ça peut être au niveau de la prise pour brancher directement sur le secteur.


----------



## Gwen (4 Décembre 2009)

Impossible de commander sur le store canadien avec une carte de crédit française il me semble. Cette fonction ne marche pas la bas. Mais a tester, ça a peut être changé et c'est surement la meilleur façon de procéder.

Concernant la légalité et les taxes. D'une part, tout les produits sont marqués hors taxe au canada, il faudra les rajouter et ce ne sont pas les mêmes au Québec qu'ailleurs. Bien calculer que cela vaut toujours le coup avec les taxes.

Pour la livraison, le mieux est de déballer le produit pour en faire un iPod usagé et non un iPod neuf. Mais bon, la douane contrôle peu les arrivées du canada, néanmoins, une taxe devrait être payé en France sur les produits neuf. Si il est déballé, plus de taxe et ton amis auras de la musique à écouter durant son voyage


----------



## twinworld (4 Décembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Pour la livraison, le mieux est de déballer le produit pour en faire un iPod usagé et non un iPod neuf. Mais bon, la douane contrôle peu les arrivées du canada, néanmoins, une taxe devrait être payé en France sur les produits neuf. Si il est déballé, plus de taxe et ton amis auras de la musique à écouter durant son voyage


oui, sauf qu'on dit partout, dans les autres sujets sur l'achat d'ordi aux Etats-Unis ou en Grande-Bretagne par exemple, que cette façon de faire n'est pas légale.


----------



## Gwen (4 Décembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas légale réellement mais si c'est déballé et utilisé, c'est de l'occasion. Ne pas déclarer un produit neuf et emballé n'est pas légale


----------



## crazy_c0vv (5 Décembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas, je me tâte. J'ai parlé à mon ami de l'idée d'acheter un Touch, il m'a proposé tout de suite de m'en prendre un. Il propose de le laisser dans l'emballage mais de le mettre dans un paquet cadeau, comme s'il comptait l'offrir. Au final je ne sais pas trop, de mon côté je guette le refurb tous les matins en espérant en trouver un reconditionné. Je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux de le prendre ici.


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2009)

que ce soit un cadeau ou pas, la taxe douanière et la TVA sont perçues quand même.


----------

